# Other > Fun and games >  The All new DWD recipe thread!

## Suzi

IF you have any recipes to share this is the place to do it!  :):  

Looking forward to seeing what you all share!

----------



----------


## Suzi

This is Mira's Grandma's cake: 

Ingredients:

200 gram butter (soft)
200 gram caster sugar
3 eggs
50 gram milk	
200 gram self-raising flour
10 gram custard
1 packet of vanilla sugar
tiny pinch of salt

The tin I use to bake this is 28 cm by 10 and 8 cm deep.

Mix the soft butter and sugar to a white cream at high speed. Add the eggs one at a time with a bit of time in between. 
Then add the milk. Add sifted flour, custard and a pinch of salt.
Mix it on the highest setting.

put it in the tin. Make it smooth and then in the center of the oven for 70 minutes at 140 degrees celcius. After this time I take it out and wrap
it in aluminium foil and let it cool down.

This is a great basis. My mum loves lemon. So I add lemon extract and put a lemon juice, powdered suger topping on it. Or as we have stroopwafels in holland. I crumble a few up and 
mix it in.

Endless posibilities. But the basis is awesome as well. A little moist but not to much.

I have tried a lot of different ones. I feel the secret ingredient is the custard. It changes the whole thing from bland to awesome.

----------

OldMike (22-03-19),Paula (14-03-19),Strugglingmum (14-03-19)

----------


## Mira

I hope this thread will go on and on. This weekend I am going to try and bake some cookies that originated where i am from. The people were poor and had no ovens back then so they backed them in a frying pan. If it works i will post it here how it went.

----------


## Suzi

I'll try to add some over the weekend!

----------


## magie06

Has anyone a recipe for a red velvet cake? I have a desperate longing for a little bit.

----------


## Suzi

OO Hazel has a recipe for that - I'll ask her in the morning!

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm trying a spiced apple cake soon so if it works I'll share the recipe

----------


## Suzi

I'll add my brownie recipe tomorrow! Never fails and I even made it vegan today and it still worked brilliantly!

----------


## Flo

> I'm trying a spiced apple cake soon so if it works I'll share the recipe


How did it turn out Jaq? I have a good recipe for spiced apple cake - or rather cinnamon and apple cake - they sell at the shop. It's really easy.

----------


## Jaquaia

I've not tried it yet! Will try and do it at the weekend

----------


## Jaquaia

My dads just made these, they're absolutely gorgeous!!!! :(inlove): 

http://allrecipes.co.uk/recipe/9321/...t-cookies.aspx

----------

OldMike (22-03-19)

----------


## Suzi

Nom!!

----------


## Mira

I do not want to force anybody. But Suzi promised two recipes and I am not seeing them  :): 

I am trying to see how to upload some of my own pictures. I made my grandmothers german cheesecake. It was as good as it was when I was a young boy mmmmmmhhhhhh.

----------


## Mira

This is it. I have the recipe in German and in Dutch so if anybody wants to try and make it I will translate it to English and post it. It is so yummy  :):  And easy to make.

A little backstory about it. My grandmother made the one you see in the picture. And with semolina pudding. When my grandmother passed away my aunt made me this cake but without the semolina pudding. But I was young when this happened. And later I found out my mum had the recipe that my grandmother made. We needed to puzzle a bit about how it went. But its so so good.

It does have a lot in common with the Polish kind of Cheesecake.

----------

OldMike (03-04-19)

----------


## Suzi

> I do not want to force anybody. But Suzi promised two recipes and I am not seeing them 
> 
> I am trying to see how to upload some of my own pictures. I made my grandmothers german cheesecake. It was as good as it was when I was a young boy mmmmmmhhhhhh.


OOO sorry! I completely forgot! I'll get onto them now!

That cake looks delicious!

----------


## Suzi

Suzi's Chocolate Fudge Cake Dessert:

6oz SR Flour
4 1/2 oz castor sugar
2oz cocoa powder
2oz melted butter
4floz milk
6oz soft brown sugar
14 floz hot water

1. Mix flour, sugar and 1/2 cocoa in a bowl
2. Pour melted butter into the milk 
3. Mix wet ingredients into the dry and mix well 
4. Pour in a 9inch cake tin
5. Mix rest of the cocoa into the brown sugar
6. Sprinkle the cocoa and brown sugar over the cake mixture
7. Pour over the hot water
8. Bake 190 degrees for 35 minutes. 

The hot water and the cocoa and sugar makes a really, really sticky sauce throughout the cake and surrounding it.

----------

Strugglingmum (03-04-19)

----------


## Suzi

Suzi's Brownie Recipe:

250g melted butter (to make it vegan just use something like vitalite)
1 cup cocoa powder
2 cups sugar
1 1/4 cups plain flour
3 eggs (or to make it vegan use 3/4 cup silken tofu)
1 tbsp vanilla essence
1 tsp salt 

1. Melt butter 
2. Mix all dry ingredients in a bowl
3. Add butter and eggs
4. Mix well
5. Pour in greased tin
6. Bake 35 mins at 170 degrees

----------


## Suzi

Bootstrap Jack's Slow cooker bread:

260g plain flour (or bread flour if you have it)
7g dried yeast
260ml warm water
pinch salt

1. Put your slow cooker on high
2. Place greaseproof paper horizontally across the slow cooker and then vertically so it overlaps and overhangs the slow cooker 
3. Mix dry ingredients
4. Mix in water
5. Heavily flour the worksurface
6. Turn out the dough from the bowl and knead for 3 - 10 mins
7. Leave it for 20 mins
8. Put it in the slow cooker for 90 mins
9. Turn the bread over
10. Bake for another 40 mins

If it doesn't sound hollow when you tap it leave it for another 20 mins.

----------


## Mira

I was only joking when I said it, but that first one you wrote down is making me hungry already  :):

----------


## Suzi

Oh it's delicious! It looks very wrong when it goes in the oven, but trust the recipe!

----------



----------


## Flo

This isn't doing me any good at all! I'm dribbling like an old boxer!!! :(giggle):

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------

